# Building a Hayride Wagon



## treylortrache (Aug 30, 2010)

I am volunteering to build a Hayride Wagon for my church to use at their events. The budget is limited as the trailer running gears eat up almost half of it. We will have a cover for it but it will spend a lot of time in the weather so it needs to be rain/weather resistant. I don't want to use treated pine because of the way it shrinks/warps so bad, although PT pine will be used for the main beams and deck flooring. For the benches and backrest I need some help in making wood choice. Teak is too expensive and out of the question. I'm thinking redwood might be a little too costly as well. What are some good suggestions for material choice in this application?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Skip the redwood for seats and handrails,even if you find a good price. Redwood splinters will cause a nasty swelling. 

White oak makes nice weather resistant seats----Do you have any local mills or wood cutters in the area? 

Please put your location into your profile---someone here might know a source for cheap building materials.---Mike---


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

We have always used old hay wagons. Lots of splinters, plywood, twisted boards. Hay down everyones clothes.arty:

Compared to the danger of kids pushing each other off, the rest is no big deal.:laughing:

But we are rural and all this is normal. Most of us expect and accept our kids getting hurt, although we do try to limit the chance of it happening.:thumbup:

Also we have used car trailers with straw bales on it. Do not let kids push each other off in front of the tires. In case someone falls and the tires go over them.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are planning on making a bright, shinny, new wagon, I personally think you are missing the whole point of hay rides. Go buy a used one for $500. After all, it will never exceed 5 mph.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

We do hay rides every year at different events. We use 3 old old hay wagons filled with straw bales. The kids put all sorts of decorations on etc.

A fella we do this with has a similar set up but uses wood benches. His are made from yellow pine he got rough sawn from the Amish where we live. It works for him and the yellow pine is at least 10 years old now...still looks great.

I will say however, the kids all prefer ours with the straw bales. Find a farmer and have him run some bales extra heavy and tight for you. They can adjust it on the baler. Straw bales last a very long time. Even if they dont they are dirt cheap anyhow.......we just chuck'em back in the barn and re-use them.

There is something about stray bales that the kids just really like, heck adults do too.:thumbup:

Mike

NOTE: This year we put a beam accross the center and mounted three swings on it. That was really fun for the kids.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hay wagon with side boards.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I have thought that if the front and sides up to just behind the tires was skirted in it may be helpful. So maybe legs can not go under as easy. Although still be diligent in no pushing off in front of tires. My wife tells me the 'Adults' are the worst. Wonder who she means:whistling

In our area getting square bales is harder and harder. Mostly big round bales here now. But it seems every year we manage to find a few.

We have used horses and tractors to pull and it really does not matter which to our kids.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with finding a derelict wagon to work from rather than trying to scratch build something. Much easier and cheaper.


----------

